# Empires die Neuzeit Auflösung komprimieren



## gangville (29. Dezember 2014)

*Empires die Neuzeit Auflösung komprimieren*

hi,

ich habe eine frage zu der auflösung zu empires die neuzeit.
und zwar weiß ich, dass das spiel ziemlich alt ist und eine widescreenunterstützung ohne fehler nicht möglich ist.
nun möchte ich das spiel allerdings nicht so pixlig spielen und auch nicht im fenstermodus.
meine frage ist, ob man die auflösung so einstallen könnte,sodass die auflösung komprimiert wird und dass äußere schwarz erscheint.(kein fenstermodus)
also wie bei dem dolphin emulator. dann müsste das doch einigermaßen scharf aussehen?

Edit: ich meinte die skalierung auf original setzen.

mfg gangville


----------

